

Ask YC: What's the best site to register a domain name? - michjeanty

I've checked most of the popular ones: register.com, godaddy.com, networksolutions.com... I don't know which one I should pick. Which one is the best?
======
wave
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=150561>

------
SA
Check out <http://www.hitlinkz.com> and choose Domain Registrars from the
Popular Categories list. HitLinkz.com has a huge collection of domain
registrars that are popular among its users.

------
chuchurocka
i've been using godaddy for way too long. I really dislike it though. Horrible
site design, interface, etc. I always run into problems w/ them and their
support is worthless. But I haven't had the gumption to switch to anyone else
since i've been using them for so long.

